# Teichtemperatur?



## Michael H (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo 
Mein Teichwasser hat im Momemt 24 Grad , ist das noch in Ordnung ...?
Als ich noch die kleine Teichwanne hatte und keinen Filter ist mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen . Jetzt mit dem Biosmart Filter schaut man doch schon Öfters mal drauf .
Ich weiß das ein Teich am bessten 3/4 des Tages im Schatten liegen sollte , das bei mir leider nicht der Fall ist . Hatte letzte Woche mir ein Sonnensegel gekauft ( leider ein Grünes , weiß auch nicht was mich da geritten hat ) . Nach 2 Tagen hab ich dann einen Schock bekommen , konnte noch nicht mal in der Sumpfzone ( etwa 30 cm ) den Boden mehr sehn , so drübe war das Wasser.
Hab das Sonnensegel dann wieder abgebaut und nach 2 Tagen war das Wasser wieder klar.
Jetzt weiß ich halt nicht ob es vom Sonnensegel war oder von was anderem .
Bäume will ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt pflanzen ........


----------



## karlethecat (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperat ...?*

... dann bleibt dir wohl nur ein Sonnensegel in einer anderen Farbe zu kaufen.


----------



## Angie66 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperat ...?*

Hallo Michael, 

Das liegt doch nicht an der Farbe des Sonnensegels.
Hol dir ein paar Schwimmblattpflanzen, die beschatten auch, aber die müssen natürlich erst w
wachsen. 
Du musst ja keine Bäume Pflanzen, ein schöner Busch tut es vielleicht auch schon.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperat ...?*

Hi Michael,

Pflanzen im Teich haben mit so Temperaturen normalerweise keine Probleme (__ Quellmoos mal ausgenommen), Fische aus schnellfließenden Gewässern (z.B __ Elritze, __ Steinbeißer, __ Gründling, __ Schneider, __ Koppe, __ Bachschmerle) schon, da der Sauerstoffgehalt im warmen Wasser schnell absinkt. Für __ Goldfisch, Koi, __ Rotfeder, __ Rotauge, __ Schleie, __ Aal und andere aus Stillgewässer oder Flüssen unterhalb der Barbenregion ist das aber auch noch kein großes Problem. Da kanns auch schon mal kurzzeitig auf die 30 Grad gehen

MfG Frank


----------



## LotP (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperat ...?*

Um Franks(__ Knoblauchkröte) Beitrag noch zu ergänzen:
... allerdings liest man auf dem (Koi-) Futter oft, dass ab 26° und drüber das Füttern eingestellt werden soll. Das sollte noch beachtet werden.


----------



## Michael H (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperat ...?*

Ok Danke das wollte ich wissen , hab also keine größere Probleme zu befürchte . Da bin ich mal wieder etwas Schlauer ..........


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Bis in welche Tiefe ist es den so warm? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese Temperatur auch noch in einem Meter Tiefe herrscht.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Darius, geh doch einfach mal in Deinen Teich rein, dann merkste , in welcher tiefe Du kalte Füße 
bekommst !


----------



## Michael H (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Ich seh die Temperatur ja nur am Filter , und der bekommt ja das Wasser von der tiefsten Stelle , deswegen hatte ich ja bedenken .....


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Ja genau deswegen habe ich ja gefragt weil bei mir sind nur die obersten 20 cm so warm im unteren bereich sind des ca. 16 Grad.^^


----------



## Michael H (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Hmmm aber meine pumpe ist doch anner tiefsten stelle , die paar sekunden die das wasser im filter ist , dürfte es sich doch nicht großartig aufwärmen ...?
Heute hatte ich auch einen Totesfall , ein schubunkin hats erwischt , hatte ich vor 2 wochen gekauft


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Hi Michael, 

Wenn du unten das kalte Wasser ansaugst, läuft es doch bestimmt nicht unten wieder rein , sondern irgendwo oben. Oben ist warmes Wasser. 

Durch die Bewegung vermischt sich das kalte Wasser mit dem warmen Oberflächenwasser.
Es wird immer wärmer. 

Liebe Grüße Angie 
.


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Noch mal hi, 

Wenn du neue Fische kaufst, kann es vorkommen, das sie durch die beengte Haltung in den 
Zoogeschäften irgendwelche Pilze oder __ Parasiten haben. Dann werden sie krank und man denkt, es stimmt was mit dem Wasser nicht. 

Ich habe mir am Anfang öfter mal nen Pilz mit neuen Fischen eingeschleppt. 

Aber ich bin kein Profi, das ist nur meine Erfahrung. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*



Angie66 schrieb:


> Noch mal hi,
> 
> Wenn du neue Fische kaufst, kann es vorkommen, das sie durch die beengte Haltung in den
> Zoogeschäften irgendwelche Pilze oder __ Parasiten haben.
> ...



Deshalb gehören Neuzugänge ja erst mal in Quarantäne !!!


----------



## Michael H (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

@Jolantha : Und wie lange ...?

Bin Anfänger deshalb die Frage ...


----------



## Michael H (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

So Heute bei knapp 40 Grad Luft Temperatur , hat mein Teichwasser laut Termometer im Biosamrt Filter 36 Grad .
Und wieder ein Totesopfer , hab dann gleich mit Leitungswasser ein wenig aufgefüllt , leider ging nicht viel Rein , weil wir gestern ein Unwetter hatten und dadurch schön aufgefüllt wurde .

Heißt auf alle Fälle , nächstes Frühjahr wird Umgebaut , vorallem an der TIEFE ....


----------



## koifischfan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Nicht nur auffüllen, vorher einige Liter abpumpen. Bei deiner Größe etwa 1000 Liter. Eben einen Teilwasserwechsel.
Das Gleiche mache ich im Winter, wenn das Wasser zu kalt zu werden droht.


----------



## Michael H (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Morgen soll es ja nur noch 30 Grad geben , wenn die Temperatur nicht großartig runter geht werd ich das machen ......


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichtemperatur?*

Hi Michael!
Mit einer Streudüse neues kaltes Wasser zugeben. Lass ihn ruhig überlaufen. Kaltes Wasser fällt nach unten.Mach ne Art Wasserwechsel!Die Temperatur misst man nicht im Filter, sondern im Teich!

LG Ron !


----------

